# Chris L20B ?'s You still out there?



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Do you know where that L20 came from thats in my car. Like year and model and all that. I broke the manifold bolt that connects the manifold to the exhaust i'm trying to figure out what size they are. I noticed I was losing a lot of power and there was a big leak of air coming from that area. I'm pretty sure thats whats wrong. At first I was thinking distributor was messing up but i'm pretty sure its the leak.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

OH and I think the vacume advance is not present, is it supposed to be? Maybe it fell off.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

You have my email bud  Post me a note, I don't come here as much. Nobody talks about anything really Datsun anymore. The motor is from a 77 Datsun 620. They are all the same L16/L18/L20B, everything can be swapped over (bolts, manifolds, carbs, intakes, everything like that). Yea bud, it had vacuum advance for the elec distributor.


----------

